# Starting Journey Day 3



## Brendo (Sep 18, 2022)

Feel free to look at my previous posts to get some insight. Today was day 3
Starting weight 259.8 Goal Weight 180.

Breakfast was 6 kirkland eggs

Lunch 1 kirkland organic boneless chicken breast

snack: jack links pepper jerky 1 piece

Dinner 12oz GrassFed Organic Kirkland Beef gave my pup the other 4oz of the lb.

Burnt 500 calories on the stairclimber, also treaded water this afternoon in my pool.


----------



## Yano (Sep 18, 2022)

Brendo said:


> Feel free to look at my previous posts to get some insight. Today was day 3
> Starting weight 259.8 Goal Weight 180.
> 
> Breakfast was 6 kirkland eggs
> ...


Head to the  Members log section and set yourself up a journal man. It will be much easier for you to keep a steady log that way and for folks trying to help  and give advice to page through to see your training , diet and how best to assist you on your journey.


----------



## Brendo (Sep 18, 2022)

Yano said:


> Head to the  Members log section and set yourself up a journal man. It will be much easier for you to keep a steady log that way and for folks trying to help  and give advice to page through to see your training , diet and how best to assist you on your journey.


Where is that? I’m confused and new.


----------



## Yano (Sep 18, 2022)

Brendo said:


> Where is that? I’m confused and new.


No worries just below where the chat box is , youll see headings , 3rd one down should be Members Online Journals you can head in there and start  yourself one up.


----------



## Yano (Sep 18, 2022)

Once you are in that section it can be a little confusing the ,, Post Thread ,, button is above where the chat window is ,, but that is the button to use to start your new  thread/log


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 18, 2022)

Yeah as Yano says 
However have a thick skin, looking at those screen shots you may need it. Take the advice Respectfully as there is some work you need to do


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 18, 2022)

Happy to see you here and making some changes. Take the suggestions, however they may come, and seriously consider them. (Almost) everyone here is genuinely trying to help as long as you're willing to hear them out.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 18, 2022)

Your protein is way too low.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 18, 2022)

Just looked through your MFP shots, are you following a certain diet or thought on weight loss, or kinda just trying to be under a certain calories? Just wondering what the thought process is there before going forward with any sort of advice here.


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 18, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Just looked through your MFP shots, are you following a certain diet or thought on weight loss, or kinda just trying to be under a certain calories? Just wondering what the thought process is there before going forward with any sort of advice here.


He did an intro yesterday..BBBG gave him a lot of solid advice..He suggested he post a log with his diet.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 18, 2022)

I've been staying out of the intro threads after the meso migration. figured if they were serious and less "troll-y" they'd end up over here eventually. Maybe I should start looking at them again before commenting on logs


----------



## eazy (Sep 18, 2022)

Brendo said:


> Where is that?








						Members Online Journal
					

Log your user journals, testimonials, research, cycles, training, diet, and product reviews



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## Send0 (Sep 18, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> I've been staying out of the intro threads after the meso migration. figured if they were serious and less "troll-y" they'd end up over here eventually. Maybe I should start looking at them again before commenting on logs


Well, he was told that keto would be okay for him. Which would have his protein be even lower. This isn't keto, I'm not sure what it is, but I guess it could have been worse considering keto has even lower protein and higher fat? 🤷‍♂️

@Brendo re-read the advice everyone gave you in the intro thread. Every post in there gave you some good direction man.

It is calories in / calories out, but it's also about food choices. You could eat 1800 calories and not starve.

Again, reread that thread. It had good info on how to balance your diet, even if you chose to go with high fat.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 18, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Happy to see you here and making some changes. Take the suggestions, however they may come, and seriously consider them. (Almost) everyone here is genuinely trying to help as long as you're willing to hear them out.


Pfffffffffffffffft. Almost everyone here.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 18, 2022)

Brendo said:


> Feel free to look at my previous posts to get some insight. Today was day 3
> Starting weight 259.8 Goal Weight 180.
> 
> Breakfast was 6 kirkland eggs
> ...



Why would you use a macro tracker but not set it up with “keto” target goals. 




It’s confusing to look at this and compare it to what you actually ate. If you can’t make adjustments to the tracker then find one that you can and set it up properly. You can  eat 50-100 g carbs and should to get micronutrients.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 18, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Well, he was told that keto would be okay for him. Which would have his protein be even lower. This isn't keto, I'm not sure what it is, but I guess it could have been worse considering keto has even lower protein and higher fat? 🤷‍♂️


I started bodybuilding on keto. Not theraputic/epilepsy high fat keto, but low carb, moderate fat, high protein keto. So keto doesn't necessarily mean "high fat" thats just what everyone does once it became a popular fad. 

My old keto coach used to say "burn the fat on your ass before you start adding more to your coffee". AKA plenty of fat stores in your body to run off of, just go low carb so you can force your body into ketosis.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 18, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> I started bodybuilding on keto. Not theraputic/epilepsy high fat keto, but low carb, moderate fat, high protein keto. So keto doesn't necessarily mean "high fat" thats just what everyone does once it became a popular fad.
> 
> My old keto coach used to say "burn the fat on your ass before you start adding more to your coffee". AKA plenty of fat stores in your body to run off of, just go low carb so you can force your body into ketosis.


For context for the OP, because I think it'd be helpful, what was your macro break down?


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 18, 2022)

Send0 said:


> For context for the OP, because I think it'd be helpful, what was your macro break down?


Female, 32, 5'6", cutting, and significantly high bodyfat at the time (I feel like this is also necessary info)

1200 calories
135g protein
60g fat
30g carb


----------



## Send0 (Sep 18, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Female, 32, 5'6", cutting, and significantly high bodyfat at the time (I feel like this is also necessary info)
> 
> 1200 calories
> 135g protein
> ...


Oh, I meant in percentages since that would be easy for him to figure out. Didnt mean in grams, sorry about that.

I'll convert it for the OP:
45% protein 
45% fat
10% carbs


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 18, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Oh, I meant in percentages since that would be easy for him to figure out


That would make more sense...

That coach wasn't a percentages guy. He put everyone on 30g carbs and 60g fat (female) or 80g fat (male). Then filled the remaining calories with protein. That was his cut formula I later realized. 

Bulk he played with fats and protein but I didn't stick around with him long enough to figure out the bulk formula. No one ever was allotted over 30g carbs.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 18, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> That would make more sense...
> 
> That coach wasn't a percentages guy. He put everyone on 30g carbs and 60g fat (female) or 80g fat (male). Then filled the remaining calories with protein. That was his cut formula I later realized.
> 
> Bulk he played with fats and protein but I didn't stick around with him long enough to figure out the bulk formula. No one ever was allotted over 30g carbs.


I tried to do keto before; mostly to try to improve insulin sensitivity and fasting blood sugar _(doctor was always bitching that it was 95-99 shortly after waking up 🙄)_.

I was definitely in ketosis after several weeks, but never got out of the feel like crap phase. That and I got a good amount weaker, and I'm already not particularly strong.

I think if it hadn't of been for those things that I would have stuck to it. The food options were pretty tasty 😋


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 18, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I was definitely in ketosis after several weeks, but never got out of the feel like crap phase. That and I got a good amount weaker, and I'm already not particularly strong.



Electrolytes are CRITICAL when keto. Especially sodium for some reason. I used to buy a "ketolytes" blend that was salty AF but was like rocket fuel for ketosis. As for the getting weaker, I was also a hell of a lot weaker on keto than I am now with all my delicious carbs.

So @Brendo , if you plan on going the keto route, PAY ATTENTION to your electrolytes and supplement them because you're going to need to it get through that keto-flu and general shit feeling keto leaves you in. But if you hit the diet hard and heavy, like a PSMF style, you can get through the fat loss phase quicker. That's where I was eventually going with the questions about the diet, but...I also still havent read your intro so I imagine someone else has already suggested this to you.


----------



## Brendo (Sep 18, 2022)

I appreciate all the feedback from everyone, couple questions. Isnt this posted in Members Online Journals?  @RiR0 I understand protein is low I will increase today.
I woke up super sluggish today, had problems falling asleep last night, but has been a rough start to the day.  Started with a nice long walk with my dog, he had to force me outta bed.

Started with 6 kirkland eggs added 4oz of Turkey Breast to the eggs.

Eggs- 6g carbs, 30g fat, 36g protein
turkey- 2g carbs, 2g fat, 28g protei

Energy is super low, going to grab a cold brew from starbucks with heavy cream
Cold Brew 1g carbs, 10g fat, 1g protein

so Breakfast at a grand total of 9g carbs, 42g fats, 65g protein

Lunch will be going with boneless skinless chicken breast, I am thinking of adding an avocado to increase fat and good carbs?

@CJ Keeping the fats relatively low and the carbs, because I have enough fat on my body to burn correct?


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Why would you use a macro tracker but not set it up with “keto” target goals.
> 
> View attachment 28581
> 
> ...


I have adjusted the tracker now, it really see the options to adjust tracking. was new to the app..


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 18, 2022)

Brendo said:


> I appreciate all the feedback from everyone, couple questions. Isnt this posted in Members Online Journals?  @RiR0 I understand protein is low I will increase today.
> I woke up super sluggish today, had problems falling asleep last night, but has been a rough start to the day.  Started with a nice long walk with my dog, he had to force me outta bed.
> 
> Started with 6 kirkland eggs added 4oz of Turkey Breast to the eggs.
> ...


.up your protein to atleast 1g per lb. 
If I were you I’d get my fats from fattier meats instead of adding avacado or creamer or anyother fat sources.
Salmon, beef, chicken thighs, whole eggs, etc. 
the lower your carbs and calories the higher protein should be.


----------



## CJ (Sep 18, 2022)

Brendo said:


> @CJ Keeping the fats relatively low and the carbs, because I have enough fat on my body to burn correct?


When I stated the amount of Cals in dietary fat vs the other macros, it was more to illustrate that you can eat more overall food comprised of protein and carbs vs fats. 

It's Cals in vs Cals out. If you're eating in a calorie deficit, your body will fill the gap by pulling those calories from your body stores.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 18, 2022)

CJ said:


> When I stated the amount of Cals in dietary fat vs the other macros, it was more to illustrate that you can eat more overall food comprised of protein and carbs vs fats.
> 
> It's Cals in vs Cals out. If you're eating in a calorie deficit, your body will fill the gap by pulling those calories from your body stores.



You’re really confusing him. 

Now you mention carbs. He’s not losing weight the traditional way so don’t give traditional advice. Carbs NEED to remain low. 

And for keto it is cals in vS cals out… but more. There’s low carbs/low sugars so very low insulin spikes throughout the day. It’s also FORCING his body to run on fat instead of glycogen. Also protein and fat will curb the appetite more than carbs. This is why I keep saying its HARD to eat too much. Cals in vS cals out literally takes care of itself. Look at what he’s eating. And yet he obviously needs MORE calories to meet his energy needs.


----------



## CJ (Sep 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You’re really confusing him.
> 
> Now you mention carbs. He’s not losing weight the traditional way so don’t give traditional advice. Carbs NEED to remain low.
> 
> And for keto it is cals in vS cals out… but more. There’s low carbs/low sugars so very low insulin spikes throughout the day. It’s also FORCING his body to run on fat instead of glycogen. Also protein and fat will curb the appetite more than carbs. This is why I keep saying its HARD to eat too much. Cals in vS cals out literally takes care of itself. Look at what he’s eating. And yet he obviously needs MORE calories to meet his energy needs.


My response was about clarifying what I said about fats, not carbs. 

Perhaps you misread when I wrote Cals, but you saw Carbs?


----------



## Yano (Sep 18, 2022)

I might be the only guy here that's lost over 70 lbs with keto ,, as long as you keep your protein high , go for healthy fats , fatty meats and fish , some nut butters and learn the proper foods then keep your carbs lower than 30 grams youll be fine.

You want to keep your protein higher than most cookie cutter keto diets will show you like Ri CJ and others have mentioned too for the simple fact you dont want your body getting skinny fat and destroying itself in a cal deficit. More muscle you can keep , the more you have to burn fat with.

It will SUCK for the first month , after that this will sound odd but you can forget to eat ,, when you have the fat to burn and finally get into ketosis you become a fat burning machine , just as folks have mentioned keep an eye on your calories even in keto you can consume too many calories and just end up fatter than you were before.

Ive had days i flat out forgot to eat , ended up like 900 cals for the day and felt full.

I can suggest from experience  to save your carbs for your work outs , if your going for 25grams a day ,  consume them an hour or two before your work out so you get the most out of them for putting in work.

Grinding out a heavy work out on keto can for lack of any pleasant way to put it , suck fucking ass and not in any good way that's got you thinking ,, hey i hope she calls me back ... so stacking the few carbs you do get around it will help.

Lost  70 lbs on keto switched to carnivore for 20 then back to normal macros and diet for the last 20 during a recomp phase.

No ones advice is wrong here its just a bit confusing at first to start a diet that sounds as extreme as keto , it's really not at all you will get used to it faster than you think.

Good Luck !!


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 18, 2022)

What do guys think? 
You think even if he doesn’t track calories he’s going to overeat fatty meat and vegetables?
I challenge anyone to get fat or not lose fat eating nothing but beef, fish, eggs, chicken thighs and vegetables. 
I challenge anyone to not enter and maintain ketosis doing it. 
Not even tracking shit just eating when hungry.


----------



## Yano (Sep 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> What do guys think?
> You think even if he doesn’t track calories he’s going to overeat fatty meat and vegetables?
> I challenge anyone to get fat or not lose fat eating nothing but beef, fish, eggs, chicken thighs and vegetables.
> I challenge anyone to not enter and maintain ketosis doing it.
> Not even tracking shit just eating when hungry.


Get sick of eating way before that happens , you just dont feel hungry once you get that deep in ketosis , you could over eat but it would take a conscious effort to do it and being the laziest fuck on earth ,, youd have to eat sticks of fried butter and lay on the couch all day.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> What do guys think?
> You think even if he doesn’t track calories he’s going to overeat fatty meat and vegetables?
> I challenge anyone to get fat or not lose fat eating nothing but beef, fish, eggs, chicken thighs and vegetables.
> I challenge anyone to not enter and maintain ketosis doing it.
> Not even tracking shit just eating when hungry.



Exactly. Yano pointed it out. You hit a point where it’s working perfectly and you literally forget to eat. “Huh, oh shit! It’s 2:00 and I haven’t eaten anything today.”

That’s why it’s MORE than simply cals in vs cals out.


----------



## Yano (Sep 18, 2022)

Now what can happen on long weight loss journeys even on keto is your body will go into starvation mode and simply stop dropping weight. You can cut cals , add in cardio and all that happens is your recovery goes to shit  and you feel like death warmed over.

When that happens don't panic , it's supposed to. Bring your calories back up , only 2 or 300 , bring your carbs up  to  50g or 75g , lower your fat and keep your protein high. You will see a slight change in the scale over the next few days to a week , dont worry its water and glycogen from the added carbs.

After a couple of weeks to a month your body should be out of starvation mode , dealing with the higher intake of calories  and be back on point. Again don't worry your macros have been on point this whole time so your not gaining fat back , dont freak out.

Then after that month drop back into ketosis  until you plateau again.

Its going to be a marathon not a sprint but its not bad if your prepared for it.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You’re really confusing him.


Confusing? It seemed as simple and stripped down as can be. He's not trying to force him in any particular diet model.

It's not always about being right or wrong; right? I remember some wise man telling me that recently. 😁



CJ said:


> It's Cals in vs Cals out. If you're eating in a calorie deficit, your body will fill the gap by pulling those calories from your body stores.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 18, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Confusing? It seemed as simple and stripped down as can be. He's not trying to force him in any particular diet model.
> 
> It's not always about being right or wrong; right? I remember some wise man telling me that recently. 😁


Read the whole thing not the selective nonsense you do. Thanks for your usual contribution though. 
“Too much protein”
“Not enough carbs”
“Gluconeogenisis”
I can list more of you’d like


----------



## Send0 (Sep 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Read the whole thing not the selective nonsense you do. Thanks for your usual contribution though.
> “Too much protein”
> “Not enough carbs”
> “Gluconeogenisis”
> I can list more of you’d like


I read, did you not see where I said earlier that everyone gave him good advice in his introduction thread?

If you want to list more, then do it for the OP. I don't need the information, and I am not looking to fill his thread with bickering. That is not helpful for him. Plus I'm not even disagreeing with anyone.

All I said was that I didn't find the post from CJ confusing.

Glad to see you two take a keen interest in welcoming a new member. That's what this forum is all about 😁


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 18, 2022)

Yano said:


> Now what can happen on long weight loss journeys even on keto is your body will go into starvation mode and simply stop dropping weight. You can cut cals , add in cardio and all that happens is your recovery goes to shit  and you feel like death warmed over.
> 
> When that happens don't panic , it's supposed to. Bring your calories back up , only 2 or 300 , bring your carbs up  to  50g or 75g , lower your fat and keep your protein high. You will see a slight change in the scale over the next few days to a week , dont worry its water and glycogen from the added carbs.
> 
> ...


Mmmmm the refeed days. How could I forget these??

But this is way far in the future for him stuff.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 18, 2022)

@Brendo , if you would like, I can share my husband's current diet plan with you. He's running a PSMF style program 3.5 weeks on, then 3 days off (aka higher fat refeed type days), 3.5 weeks on etc. He's 6ft, 45yo and started at 280#/40%BF at the beginning of August. He's down to 248#/33%BF after a month and a half. He does not exercise, yet. It would make it incredibly simple for you, no need to track or log, just weigh foods and eat.


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 18, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Female, 32, 5'6", cutting, and significantly high bodyfat at the time (I feel like this is also necessary info)
> 
> 1200 calories
> 135g protein
> ...


Funny. This is about the same ratio I did to lose the majority of my weight. I arrived at it by moving my macros around until I found what worked best for me. 
250g protien
50-60g carbs
75-80g fat
1920 calories.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 18, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Funny. This is about the same ratio I did to lose the majority of my weight. I arrived at it by moving my macros around until I found what worked best for me.
> 250g protien
> 50-60g carbs
> 75-80g fat
> 1920 calories.


It definitely works to cut fat. I just really hated it for bodybuilding. My body definitely seems to appreciate and use the carbs for good now. Keto definitely fixed some insulin resistance issues I was having, and helped me cut a lot if fat over a year. 
That high protein moderate fat seems to be the ticket. Plus or minus carbs how you see fit/goals/etc...


----------



## CJ (Sep 18, 2022)

If you want a different title for your log @Brendo , let me know, I'll change it to whatever you want.


----------



## Brendo (Sep 19, 2022)

Lunch was craving hard on steak  was 7 oz of Grassfed boneless ribeye   38.5g protein, 29.8g fat, 1.8g carbs, also had 1 Vlasic Dill Pickle Spear. putting me at 0 fat, 0 protein and 0.5 carbs 


netting lunch at 38.5 G protein, 29.8g fat, 2.3g carbs 


Daily total sitting at 104g protein, 11carbs, 72g of fat. 

Getting ready to hit the stairclimber shortly.


----------



## Brendo (Sep 19, 2022)

Finished the night with 8oz of grass fed beef and 1 Kirkland brat. 

Only got to 162g protein, 13g carbs, 129g fat. I grilled more Kirkland brats I grilled 4 planned to slam all 4 of them then I saw they were 290 calories each. 

Going to pick up some tuna and salmon tomorrow.


----------



## CJ (Sep 19, 2022)

Brendo said:


> Finished the night with 8oz of grass fed beef and 1 Kirkland brat.
> 
> Only got to 162g protein, 13g carbs, 129g fat. I grilled more Kirkland brats I grilled 4 planned to slam all 4 of them then I saw they were 290 calories each.
> 
> Going to pick up some tuna and salmon tomorrow


Yup, foods like that can add up quickly, because they're so damn delicious. 

Salmon is a good choice, high in protein and Omega 3 essential fats.


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 19, 2022)

Brendo said:


> Finished the night with 8oz of grass fed beef and 1 Kirkland brat.
> 
> Only got to 162g protein, 13g carbs, 129g fat. I grilled more Kirkland brats I grilled 4 planned to slam all 4 of them then I saw they were 290 calories each.
> 
> Going to pick up some tuna and salmon tomorrow.


Is there any chance you change your diet?

If not at least plan out weeks worth, prep it beforehand and just eat to the plan?

Regardless what diet you follow you still need to be consistent on it.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 19, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Is there any chance you change your diet?
> 
> If not at least plan out weeks worth, prep it beforehand and just eat to the plan?
> 
> Regardless what diet you follow you still need to be consistent on it.



He’s eating WAY below his TDEE. As long as he has energy, he’s doing ok.


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He’s eating WAY below his TDEE. As long as he has energy, he’s doing ok.


Yeah I get that, I just guess I am more about doing it right than half assing it. 

If the goal is to lose weight no matter where the weight comes from. Also something that will not be sustainable, and teaches absolutely nothing about diet and nutrition.

Anyways off my soapbox now


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 19, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Yeah I get that, I just guess I am more about doing it right than half assing it.
> 
> If the goal is to lose weight no matter where the weight comes from. Also something that will not be sustainable, and teaches absolutely nothing about diet and nutrition.
> 
> Anyways off my soapbox now



Did you ever do a keto diet?

For someone like OP it’s probably ideal for meeting his goals. He’s not half-assing it. He’s turning his life around. He never regarded food before which is why he got fat. Now he’s actually disciplining himself. 

When he gets to his target weight he can re-balance his macros - that’s not hard at all. 

And nutrition? Who does that? If you don’t supplement, I guarantee you’re deficient in zinc, magnesium, and Vit D. Everyone is. Our farm soils don’t have the same nutrients due to overfarming.


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Did you ever do a keto diet?
> 
> For someone like OP it’s probably ideal for meeting his goals. He’s not half-assing it. He’s turning his life around. He never regarded food before which is why he got fat. Now he’s actually disciplining himself.
> 
> ...


I did Atkins, not true keto years ago and lost weight yes, also gained it back plus some. And I am not trying to discourage him, in fact rooting for him as I was there too, just a lot fatter than him.


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 19, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> I did Atkins, not true keto years ago and lost weight yes, also gained it back plus some. And I am not trying to discourage him, in fact rooting for him as I was there too, just a lot fatter than him.


This can happen on any diet if you return to the old habits.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 19, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> I did Atkins, not true keto years ago and lost weight yes, also gained it back plus some. And I am not trying to discourage him, in fact rooting for him as I was there too, just a lot fatter than him.



To be fair, he has an intro too where he said he did this, lost weight and then gained it back. So you only get half the story in this thread. But it wasn’t switching diets that caused that.


----------



## CJ (Sep 19, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> This can happen on any diet if you return to the old habits.


So it might be best to learn those new good habits before your "diet" ended to avoid that rebound weight gain?


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 19, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> This can happen on any diet if you return to the old habits.


This is my point, to be successful in keto you need to stay in ketosis. If you decide one night to have that piece of cake and maybe a glass of wine with dinner, your out of ketosis, and need to get back into it. This is why I find it unsustainable, and one may be better to find a more sustainable diet. 

That said though, if it is working now dont change it, if it starts to be a problem try something else.


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 19, 2022)

Something that stuck with me for years was this. 

"A diet has an end"

This to me meant you had to learn a way to eat that worked for you and your goals, and was sustainable for the long term.


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> So it might be best to learn those new good habits before your "diet" ended to avoid that rebound weight gain?


People need to think of it as a life style change. Diet has been associated with something you start and eventually ends, which is why most diets fail. He needs to teach himself new habits and how to eat properly. Learn to recognize trigger foods that can derail you. Once you learn good eating habits and accept it as a lifestyle change, it is then that you will be successful at keeping the weight off.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> So it might be best to learn those new good habits before your "diet" ended to avoid that rebound weight gain?



From his intro:

“I started my journey when I was 20 with a strict keto diet and dropped from 260 to 180 in 2 months…

….Fast forward 8-9 years between relationships work-stress etc. It has driven my weight back up”

8-9 years. Rebound?

You guys (generally speaking, not just you CJ) are awesome at “helping a new guy”. For fucks sake just leave him alone. Come back in 2 months and berate him about traditional diet plans.


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You guys (generally speaking, not just you CJ) are awesome at “helping a new guy”. For fucks sake just leave him alone. Come back in 2 months and berate him about traditional diet plans


No berating from me. Not even in the slightest more asking questions, to see more info in his plans and goals. But you pointed out another thread where they may have been answered 

Hey all I want for him is success and if this works more power  to him. If it doesnt ar least he has some ideas on other ways to do it


----------



## CJ (Sep 19, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> People need to think of it as a life style change. Diet has been associated with something you start and eventually ends, which is why most diets fail. He needs to teach himself new habits and how to eat properly. Learn to recognize trigger foods that can derail you. Once you learn good eating habits and accept it as a lifestyle change, it is then that you will be successful at keeping the weight off.


100% in agreement


----------



## CJ (Sep 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> From his intro:
> 
> “I started my journey when I was 20 with a strict keto diet and dropped from 260 to 180 in 2 months…
> 
> ...


He came to us for help, so no, we will not just leave him alone.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> He came to us for help, so no, we will not just leave him alone.



He wanted help with his keto diet. 

Have you honestly been helpful with that?

Let the guy lose 40 pounds doing the keto diet. That’s what he wants to do. You have really good experience with general dieting. That’s what I meant by leave him alone (for now). Be there when he’s done keto and asking what to do at that point. That’s your area of expertise. 

Does that make sense? I’m not bashing you. You’re better at certain things. That’s all.


----------



## CJ (Sep 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He wanted help with his keto diet.
> 
> Have you honestly been helpful with that?
> 
> ...


I have no issues with keto, if he wants to do that, then by all means. In fact, if you look back, I advised him to keep eating the way he had been if he wanted to, but to add in some veggies. Is that really so crazy?


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> From his intro:
> 
> “I started my journey when I was 20 with a strict keto diet and dropped from 260 to 180 in 2 months…
> 
> ...


No berating from me. At least I don't think I was.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> I have no issues with keto, if he wants to do that, then by all means. In fact, if you look back, I advised him to keep eating the way he had been if he wanted to, but to add in some veggies. Is that really so crazy?



☝️ This is good and succinct. The other stuff, honestly wasn’t which can lead to confusion. 

Why even bring up gluconeogenesis? He laid out what he’s eating. That’s not going to be a concern for him. That’s an example of what is confusing. 

Calories in vs calories out. Again, he laid out what he’s eating. He’s in an aggressive deficit. Why bring that up?

He’s doing fine with his setup.


----------



## CJ (Sep 19, 2022)

Brendo said:


> I grilled more Kirkland brats I grilled 4 planned to slam all 4 of them then I saw they were 290 calories each.


Good choice, here's why... 

Say instead of the 4 brats, instead you chose an 8 ounce piece of salmon, farm raised for this example. The salmon is only 450 Cals, with 30g of higher quality/healthier fats than the brats, and has 45g of protein, which is probably comparable to the 4 brats. 

So instead of 1160 Cals, you've eaten only 450 Cals, so if you do get hungry later you still have over 700 calories worth of food to play with. If you don't get hungry, then that's a large deficit you banked. 

Even if you doubled the size of the fish to a full 1 lb, which is pretty darn big, you'd still be at almost 300 Cals less than the brats with MUCH more protein. 

Best of luck bud!!!


----------



## Brendo (Sep 20, 2022)

Day started out super slow, woke up at about 10am had to go out to the store to buy eggs and a couple other things. I had a Cold Brew Coffee with Heavy whipping cream. I got busy cleaning and getting yard work done completely forgot that I have not ate. it's now 4pm doing my breakfast

today 6eggs with 1 tbsp of grassfed butter, and 6.4 oz of white Tuna. 

Breakfast total: 78g protein, 7g carbs, 54g fat.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 20, 2022)

Brendo said:


> Day started out super slow, woke up at about 10am had to go out to the store to buy eggs and a couple other things. I had a Cold Brew Coffee with Heavy whipping cream. I got busy cleaning and getting yard work done completely forgot that I have not ate. it's now 4pm doing my breakfast
> 
> today 6eggs with 1 tbsp of grassfed butter, and 6.4 oz of white Tuna.
> 
> Breakfast total: 78g protein, 7g carbs, 54g fat.



Do you work?


----------



## Brendo (Sep 20, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Do you work?


Not currently. I was a sales manager for the biggest car dealership in phoenix for the last 6 years. finally got burnt out about 20 or so days ago.


----------



## Brendo (Sep 20, 2022)

So this is giving me time to evaluate my health, get my training in order, and slowly integrate back into a bullshit job while I go back to school next semester.

Edit: have my body/mind accustom to a clean lifestyle to continue it when I get back to school. building habits now


----------



## Brendo (Sep 20, 2022)

Having to force myself to eat lunch.  1lb of boneless skinless chicken breast kirkland

100g protein, 6g fat, 0gram carbs.
I start putting a Splash of organic lemonade in my water I have not calculated for it as it is just a splash.

today puts me at 178g protein, 7g carbs, 60g fat.

total calorie 1,255

Edit: I am going to stop by the store and try to grab some keto strips, on the way to the stair climber.


----------



## Brendo (Sep 20, 2022)

I just got back from the gym. I am not hungry. I’m did have a chance to get keto strips.

I think I’m going to call it a night without dinner . Pick up tomorrow

Edit: idk if it’s bad to skip dinner.


----------



## CJ (Sep 20, 2022)

Brendo said:


> Edit: idk if it’s bad to skip dinner.
> View attachment 28675


Whatever your daily protein goal is, ideally you'd want it spread somewhat evenly over 3-5 meals throughout the day. 

You want to keep the amino acids from the protein circulating in your bloodstream, to lessen the chance that your body will pull them from muscle tissue. Your body uses amino acids(what protein is made of) for more than just muscle building.


----------



## Brendo (Sep 20, 2022)

Woke up today tired but not as tired as yesterday. Started the morning with 

1 tbsp grassfed butter
6 eggs 
half of a jack links jerk stick (only ate half because I saw the calories on these Sheeesh 300 a stick) I was running errands gotta little hungry stopped at the gas station and grab this putting breakfast @ 

43g protein, 8g carbs, 54g fat.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 20, 2022)

Brendo said:


> Woke up today tired but not as tired as yesterday. Started the morning with
> 
> 1 tbsp grassfed butter
> 6 eggs
> ...



Stopped at gas station? 🙄

🤔

At least this thread sparked good discussion.


----------



## Brendo (Sep 20, 2022)

I forgot to thaw out chicken breast last night, so lunch will be on the fly

8oz of grass fed beef grilled  34g fat 42g protein

6.4oz of White Tuna 3g fat 41g protein

Also grabbed a Ultra Zero Monster 6g carbs.

Net for day before Dinner: 126g protein, 14g carbs, 91g fat. and Fuck 1g of sugar. Kinda pissed about the sugar it came from the fucking beef stick. whatever I cannot sit in it, need to continue and move forward.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 20, 2022)

Brendo said:


> I forgot to thaw out chicken breast last night, so lunch will be on the fly
> 
> 8oz of grass fed beef grilled  34g fat 42g protein
> 
> ...


Just a heads-up, dude:

If you continue to stress yourself out over a single gram of sugar then you will almost certainly lose your mind before reaching your fat loss goal.


----------



## Brendo (Sep 20, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Stopped at gas station? 🙄
> 
> 🤔
> 
> At least this thread sparked good discussion.


It was spur of the moment, friend needed a ride. offered to put gas in my car and decided to go inside I was about 45 mins from the house. needless to say I did pick up burger king today for my barber on my way there... and didnt touch any of that garbage ass food.


----------



## Brendo (Sep 20, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Just a heads-up, dude:
> 
> If you continue to stress yourself out over a single gram of sugar then you will almost certainly lose your mind before reaching your fat loss goal.


Yeah I understand, was just a little frustrated in the moment. Cant sit in it gotta move forward and not think about it. I am putting the work in,  it will all happen.


----------



## Brendo (Sep 21, 2022)

I also picked up a multi-vitamin yesterday, as it was suggested on my intro post. multi-vitamin

as well as taking 2,000mcg of biotin a day (for my hair unfortunately the loss has started a couple years ago)


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 21, 2022)

Make sure to salt the fuck out of everything and get a zero calorie electrolyte drink


----------



## Brendo (Sep 21, 2022)

Dinner tonight was 1lb of chicken breast grilled and 2 organic baby dill pickles

2g carbs 4g fat 96g protein .. 

Daily Total: 222g protein, 16g carbs, 95g of fat. 

Feeling better, body temp is definitely hotter.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 21, 2022)

Brendo said:


> Dinner tonight was 1lb of chicken breast grilled and 2 organic baby dill pickles
> 
> 2g carbs 4g fat 96g protein ..
> 
> ...



What do you mean “body temperature definitely hotter?” 🙄

🤔🤔


----------



## Yano (Sep 21, 2022)

You're feeling clammy n sweaty or your just noticing your feeling warmer than usual ?

It could be the fact that as you lose the weight and exercise more you will slowly start to swing your metabolism around so it runs better and eating clean like you have been with higher protein can account for a slight raise in body temp.

You will burn calories more efficiently and more of them from fat than you are used to so heating up some is to be expected , I went through this as well.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 21, 2022)

Yano said:


> You're feeling clammy n sweaty or your just noticing your feeling warmer than usual ?
> 
> It could be the fact that as you lose the weight and exercise more you will slowly start to swing your metabolism around so it runs better and eating clean like you have been with higher protein can account for a slight raise in body temp.
> 
> You will burn calories more efficiently and more of them from fat than you are used to so heating up some is to be expected , I went through this as well.


So 98.6 degrees to what? 99? 99.5?  Did you use a thermometer?


----------



## Yano (Sep 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So 98.6 degrees to what? 99? 99.5?  Did you use a thermometer?


I run around 98 98.2 naturally always have ,, I  was always feeling flush even when I wasnt really doing that much  so the ol lady being a nurse is always lookin to shove something in me or listen to some thing ,, shes worse than my mother.

I'd be running 99 to 99.5 i dont think any higher than that ever id have to ask her when she gets home from work.

 It's not like ya got a fever or anything but you definitely want to just be in a tank or stringer all day , fuck a full shirt.


----------



## Yano (Sep 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So 98.6 degrees to what? 99? 99.5?  Did you use a thermometer?


I just hit the reply so ya would see it

One of the most fucked up things about keto for me was ending it and carnivore and adding back in carbs. I went way to hard in the paint the first day , just happy to be eating like a human again , I got a massive weakness for bread n pasta.

Woke up that night shaking and sweating like a fucking dope fiend. Shaking like  the house was -30 I damn near fell over trying to piss and get my wet clothes off while the ol lady changed the bed.

It was like the worst fucking fever I ever had in my fucking life , like really debated calling the bus to come an get me kind of shit.

I passed back out at some point and slept the night woke up feeling fine but that was just fucked up and the only thing I've been able to research it back to and come up with is adding in all those carbs way to fast.

The refeed should be gradual don't just go for a box of angel hair an a loaf of garlic bread.


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 21, 2022)

Brendo said:


> Woke up today tired but not as tired as yesterday. Started the morning with
> 
> 1 tbsp grassfed butter
> 6 eggs
> ...


Why are some saying this is ok? What exactly is he learning?

@Brendo  not harping on you but regardless of whatever diet plan you are running, you need to plan amd prepare for your food day in and day out. Skipped meals, force feeding ar 1200 cals, stopping at gas station for a snack isnt going to cut it long haul.


----------



## Brendo (Sep 21, 2022)

Yano said:


> You're feeling clammy n sweaty or your just noticing your feeling warmer than usual ?
> 
> It could be the fact that as you lose the weight and exercise more you will slowly start to swing your metabolism around so it runs better and eating clean like you have been with higher protein can account for a slight raise in body temp.
> 
> You will burn calories more efficiently and more of them from fat than you are used to so heating up some is to be expected , I went through this as well.


I think you hit the nail on the head. But ill grab a thermometer today to see where I am sitting


----------



## Brendo (Sep 21, 2022)

Breakfast 
6eggs 
1 tbsp of grassfed butter

36g protein, 6g carbs, 61g fat.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 21, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Why are some saying this is ok? What exactly is he learning?
> 
> @Brendo  not harping on you but regardless of whatever diet plan you are running, you need to plan amd prepare for your food day in and day out. Skipped meals, force feeding ar 1200 cals, stopping at gas station for a snack isnt going to cut it long haul.


I gave up. I told him what to eat


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 21, 2022)

Brendo said:


> Breakfast
> 6eggs
> 1 tbsp of grassfed butter
> 
> 36g protein, 6g carbs, 61g fat.


Don’t add butter. Eat more eggs.


----------



## Brendo (Sep 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Don’t add butter. Eat more eggs.


Okay will do! thanks for the advice.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 21, 2022)

Brendo said:


> Okay will do! thanks for the advice.


Don’t add fat sources just eat fattier protein sources.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 21, 2022)

If you’re out and about and need to grab something go to like a Wendy’s and get a couple of hamburger Pattie’s with lettuce and tomato
Add mustard if you want


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 21, 2022)

Things like butter, nuts, oils, cheese can add up fast.
But if you stick to eggs, beef, chicken thighs, fish, etc as your fat sources you’ll get your protein and fat in


----------



## Brendo (Sep 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> If you’re out and about and need to grab something go to like a Wendy’s and get a couple of hamburger Pattie’s with lettuce and tomato
> Add mustard if you want


Okay.  Yeah I just did not expect to be out as long yesterday as was. Is it okay to incorporate the Monster Energy Zero Ultra?


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 21, 2022)

Brendo said:


> Okay.  Yeah I just did not expect to be out as long yesterday as was. Is it okay to incorporate the Monster Energy Zero Ultra?


Yep as many zero calorie drinks as you want


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 21, 2022)

I drink the fuck out of diet sodas and energy drinks.


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I gave up. I told him what to eat


I am about to which is too bad...


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 21, 2022)

Fuck it. 

I put effort in. Real effort. 

This is a troll. 

Asking if it’s ok to toss Monster zero in for days. 

Hitting gas station snacks. 

“I ate half a beef stick and saved the other half for later”

I give up on this. Sorry for arguing with you about keto @CJ  I really am. I was hoping this dude was for real. And I wanted to root for his success. 

Spoiler alert:
Tmrw breakfast is 
6eggs 
1 tbsp of grassfed butter
36g protein, 6g carbs, 61g fat.
After struggling to find the energy to get out of bed at noon.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Yep as many zero calorie drinks as you want


For guys that aren’t trolls. The fake sugar drinks are tough for keto because your body responds to the “sweet” even though it’s not sugar.


----------



## Brendo (Sep 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Fuck it.
> 
> I put effort in. Real effort.
> 
> ...


I'm not a troll. I posted my pictures in my intro. I am 100% for real. I want this.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> For guys that aren’t trolls. The fake sugar drinks are tough for keto because your body responds to the “sweet” even though it’s not sugar.


How so? They’ve proven there’s no insulin response


----------



## CJ (Sep 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Fuck it.
> 
> I put effort in. Real effort.
> 
> ...


Hey, I recommend salmon and some veggies. I tapped out of this mess a long time ago.  

Gas station meat sticks 🤣


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 21, 2022)

Brendo said:


> I'm not a troll. I posted my pictures in my intro. I am 100% for real. I want this.


Dude you aren't putting in any effort... We all have put more effort into this than you have. 

Plan and prep your food no matter what. Fuck all the fat, yeah you need se on low carb but get it from fattier meats.

Anyways when you figure it out I mau comment then, until then peace.


----------



## Brendo (Sep 21, 2022)

I came here to make a change, not to fucking troll. I'm sorry I dont have the fucking experience and knowledge most of you have. As far as the gas station goes, I did not plan to be gone for hours. So I did what I thought was best, Hey obviously my thinking got me to the weight and body I am at.... For that I am sorry, atleast i fucking log it all and try not to hide anything that I'm eating or thinking because I am very appreciative of the advice and knowledge from everyone.  I do have 4-5 lbs of boneless skinless chicken breast in my freezer/fridge (of course ill need to get more eventually) I also have 4-5 lbs of grass fed beef in my fridge/freezer( yes Ill need to get more) But I am here to learn and do shit right.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 21, 2022)

Brendo said:


> I came here to make a change, not to fucking troll. I'm sorry I dont have the fucking experience and knowledge most of you have. As far as the gas station goes, I did not plan to be gone for hours. So I did what I thought was best, Hey obviously my thinking got me to the weight and body I am at.... For that I am sorry, atleast i fucking log it all and try not to hide anything that I'm eating or thinking because I am very appreciative of the advice and knowledge from everyone.  I do have 4-5 lbs of boneless skinless chicken breast in my freezer/fridge (of course ill need to get more eventually) I also have 4-5 lbs of grass fed beef in my fridge/freezer( yes Ill need to get more) But I am here to learn and do shit right.


Okay, so

Why chicken breast?


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 21, 2022)

Meal one = Whey protein isolate made with water
Gym time
Meal two = 4 eggs and some berries (strawberries, blueberries, raspberries, blackberries)
Meal three = 8 oz of chicken or salmon, 2 servings of broccoli
Meal four = 6 oz pork or beef 2 servings of green beans 1 serving of carrots
Meal five = Casein protein made with 4oz of Kefir 4 oz water and some berries, blend it up


----------



## Brendo (Sep 21, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Okay, so
> 
> Why chicken breast?


Because this is what worked for me last time, as stated in my intro. High protein zero carb.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 21, 2022)

Brendo said:


> Because this is what worked for me last time, as stated in my intro. High protein zero carb.


Right, but if you're doing keto then you need the fat that chicken breast lacks. Adding it via oils, etc. is generally sub-optimal just from an adherence perspective.

It seems like you're stuck between PSMF and keto diet paradigms.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 21, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Meal one = Whey protein isolate made with water
> Gym time
> Meal two = 4 eggs and some berries (strawberries, blueberries, raspberries, blackberries)
> Meal three = 8 oz of chicken or salmon, 2 servings of broccoli
> ...


.why berries? Why casein?


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 21, 2022)

Prioritize proteins and let the fats be a result of the proteins you eat. You do not need to add fat to hit some specific number.


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> .why berries? Why casein?


I did it because it kept me full all night and did not have to fight the urge to snack, the shake was almost like a dessert as it was thick like a milkshake. Berries are low cal but add micro nutrients and flavor. It was just a sample of meals that are easy to prepare and better options than gas station food.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 21, 2022)

Brendo said:


> I came here to make a change, not to fucking troll. I'm sorry I dont have the fucking experience and knowledge most of you have. As far as the gas station goes, I did not plan to be gone for hours. So I did what I thought was best, Hey obviously my thinking got me to the weight and body I am at.... For that I am sorry, atleast i fucking log it all and try not to hide anything that I'm eating or thinking because I am very appreciative of the advice and knowledge from everyone.  I do have 4-5 lbs of boneless skinless chicken breast in my freezer/fridge (of course ill need to get more eventually) I also have 4-5 lbs of grass fed beef in my fridge/freezer( yes Ill need to get more) But I am here to learn and do shit right.


Yep there it is the meltdown.   

You got a ton of advice and you keep doing the same. 

Why? 

Because that's what I did before and it worked.


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 21, 2022)

Brendo said:


> I came here to make a change, not to fucking troll. I'm sorry I dont have the fucking experience and knowledge most of you have. As far as the gas station goes, I did not plan to be gone for hours. So I did what I thought was best, Hey obviously my thinking got me to the weight and body I am at.... For that I am sorry, atleast i fucking log it all and try not to hide anything that I'm eating or thinking because I am very appreciative of the advice and knowledge from everyone.  I do have 4-5 lbs of boneless skinless chicken breast in my freezer/fridge (of course ill need to get more eventually) I also have 4-5 lbs of grass fed beef in my fridge/freezer( yes Ill need to get more) But I am here to learn and do shit right.


You have gotten more help and advice than most have ever gotten posting up the food you are eating. 

Yeah your logging it, so what? You have not taken any of the advice that has been shared with you and made a single change that I have noticed.

Just because you have always done it that way and it worked last time doesnt mean its right or going to work this time. 

Anyways  you have not answered a single one of my posts or questions. I am out best of luck, you need it


----------



## Brendo (Sep 21, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> You have gotten more help and advice than most have ever gotten posting up the food you are eating.
> 
> Yeah your logging it, so what? You have not taken any of the advice that has been shared with you and made a single change that I have noticed.
> 
> ...


It's hard to change what I have been eating when I am getting responses like
" For someone like OP it’s probably ideal for meeting his goals. He’s not half-assing it. He’s turning his life around. He never regarded food before which is why he got fat. Now he’s actually disciplining himself.

When he gets to his target weight he can re-balance his macros - that’s not hard at all.

And nutrition? Who does that? If you don’t supplement, I guarantee you’re deficient in zinc, magnesium, and Vit D. Everyone is. Our farm soils don’t have the same nutrients due to overfarming."

Im not a huge fan of fish, tuna or salmon I mean I can eat it but it's just not something that I enjoy. Beef and Chicken have always been my go to I find them easy to cook and clean and something I could manage long-term and incorporate in a lifestyle. 

 This is a complete change of my prior eating habits. which were absolute trash to the fullest. 

What do I need to do? Should I add a cup of broccoli to lunch and dinner?


----------



## Brendo (Sep 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> For guys that aren’t trolls. The fake sugar drinks are tough for keto because your body responds to the “sweet” even though it’s not sugar.


I will stay away from the monster energy ultra-zeros thank you for that information I did not know that.


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 21, 2022)

Brendo said:


> And nutrition? Who does that? If you don’t supplement, I guarantee you’re deficient in zinc, magnesium, and Vit D. Everyone is. Our farm soils don’t have the same nutrients due to overfarming."
> 
> Im not a huge fan of fish, tuna or salmon I mean I can eat it but it's just not something that I enjoy. Beef and Chicken have always been my go to I find them easy to cook and clean and something I could manage long-term and incorporate in a lifestyle.
> 
> ...


You should take zinc, magnesium and vit D. It won't hurt you. Yes veggies are important and when on a low carb diet of any type, they should be your main source of limited carbs, berries IMO are also important. Keto, Atkins, south beach all low carb diets all can help you lose weight but it is still calories in vs calories out. Do not add fat just to hit a number, let the fat be a biproduct of the protein you are eating. I understand fish is not your favorite but can be made to taste great with proper spicing. Fish also offers up the healthiest fat. Remember the more fat you artificially add are 9 cal per gram. Protein is 4 per gram. That is why I say prioritize protein, for 1 it has less cals per gram, 2 you are less likely to catabolize your own muscle when protein is high. eating 40-50 grams of carbs is still low and if they come from veggies, berries and fruits they provide great nutrients that proteins are lacking.


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 21, 2022)

Brendo said:


> It's hard to change what I have been eating when I am getting responses like
> " For someone like OP it’s probably ideal for meeting his goals. He’s not half-assing it. He’s turning his life around. He never regarded food before which is why he got fat. Now he’s actually disciplining himself.
> 
> When he gets to his target weight he can re-balance his macros - that’s not hard at all.
> ...


To be honest, I was taken aback by BBBG saying that... nust have turned over a new leaf. But ya know what, thats typical of new people that come here or other forums...... here is my plan what do you think... all they want is someone to agree with them. I will give you credit you didn't lose your shit.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 21, 2022)

Brendo said:


> I will stay away from the monster energy ultra-zeros thank you for that information I did not know that.


Does consuming non-nutritive sweeteners make you crave sugar?


----------



## Brendo (Sep 21, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Does consuming non-nutritive sweeteners make you crave sugar?


 No it does not. As I stated in my intro I got sober cold-turkey after iving heroin when I was 17, I have a strong will-power. I just miss the carbonated drinks, so if you have a better suggestion I will take it.


----------



## Brendo (Sep 21, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> To be honest, I was taken aback by BBBG saying that... nust have turned over a new leaf. But ya know what, thats typical of new people that come here or other forums...... here is my plan what do you think... all they want is someone to agree with them. I will give you credit you didn't lose your shit.


I definitely came here to seek help, my goal is to get back to 180s then build muscle and implement a different diet from there. I just have heard so many different things, add fats dont add fats, do this do that it has been rather confusing. But I have started tracking my meals, I am willing to make changes. I don't mind eating the same thing every single day, if it means I loose the weight. I know the Keto effect and when it starts producing that energy through fat it feels amazing. As of now, I am not slugglish, nor am I ever bloated like I was before eating the bullshit I was eating and yes it was fucking bad. I'm getting to the gym everyday and doing 500 calories on the stairclimber, which I plan to increase to 1000 calories shortly.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 21, 2022)

Brendo said:


> No it does not. As I stated in my intro I got sober cold-turkey after iving heroin when I was 17, I have a strong will-power. I just miss the carbonated drinks, so if you have a better suggestion I will take it.


La Croix, Waterloo, etc. sparkling water are all good. Just be sure that they're unsweetened. That said, I wouldn't worry much about the sugar-free sodas, etc. so long as they don't make you crave sugar, fuck with your sleep, or upset your stomach.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 21, 2022)

Brendo said:


> It's hard to change what I have been eating when I am getting responses like
> " For someone like OP it’s probably ideal for meeting his goals. He’s not half-assing it. He’s turning his life around. He never regarded food before which is why he got fat. Now he’s actually disciplining himself.
> 
> When he gets to his target weight he can re-balance his macros - that’s not hard at all.
> ...


Lol. Well, you’re welcome. 

I know who this is now. Good confirmation.


----------



## Brendo (Sep 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Lol. Well, you’re welcome.
> 
> I know who this is now. Good confirmation.






I am confused sir? I'm the same guy in the photos


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 21, 2022)

Brendo said:


> View attachment 28750
> 
> 
> I am confused sir? I'm the same guy in the photos


I take time to give you advice and you twist it around to justify you’re messed up way of doing things. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 21, 2022)

Brendo said:


> I definitely came here to seek help, my goal is to get back to 180s then build muscle and implement a different diet from there. I just have heard so many different things, add fats dont add fats, do this do that it has been rather confusing. But I have started tracking my meals, I am willing to make changes. I don't mind eating the same thing every single day, if it means I loose the weight. I know the Keto effect and when it starts producing that energy through fat it feels amazing. As of now, I am not slugglish, nor am I ever bloated like I was before eating the bullshit I was eating and yes it was fucking bad. I'm getting to the gym everyday and doing 500 calories on the stairclimber, which I plan to increase to 1000 calories shortly.


Couple things 
Plan your food on MFP and prep it a week in advance
Eat real food and get your fat from the protein source is optimal
Get your calories up a bit too

Dont go by the calorie counter on the stair climber. They over estimate yoir calories burned. Go by time and increase as you see fit. Dont overcomplicate it.

Listen I was a fat fuck at one point. 325lbs and absolutely disgusted with myself. I did the keto thing and lost some weight but for me keto isnt sustainable, and gained it all back. I went cals in vs cals out, walked, hiked, and lifted and lost the weight. I learned so much on what foods do what for me, playing with cals amd macros. Now I can go up and down as I want....


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 21, 2022)

Brendo said:


> . I just have heard so many different things, add fats dont add fats, do this do that it has been rather confusing





Brendo said:


> . I know the Keto effect and when it starts producing that energy through fat it feels amazing.


You want the energy from it burning your fat not extra fats you add just to hit an arbitrary macro number. I only piped up to offer help because I was in your place only far worse. I was 355lbs and I made it down to 192lbs. I would have tried to go even lower, but according to the doctor I was at 12%BF and a good chunk of weight I had was extra skin(yuck right). Now I am building muscle. I will shut up and leave you on your own now as I wouldn't want to confuse you anymore!


----------



## CJ (Sep 21, 2022)

Every step you make towards making better choices gets you that much further to your goal. So keep progressing.

I'll echo what has been said several times... Planning is important. It'll keep you from gas station junk. Even if it's as simple as leaving a few pouches of chicken and nuts in your car, at least it's a better option.

Try to eat real foods. If you can't pick it, kill it, or grow it (credit Justin Harris), then you probably shouldn't put it in your mouth. Will there be times when you do? Yes, but try to minimize those as much as possible. I also have no issue with calorie free drinks, especially if they don't hinder you. In a perfect scenario would I have you drink them? No, but that's splitting hairs at this point.

And if you're going to add fats, make better choices than butter. Olive oil, avocado, and mixed nuts are all fats which also have nutritional benefits. I'd also suggest supplementing with fish oil if you don't want to eat fish.

And like stated previously, don't adjust your food intake based upon what a cardio machine tells you that you burned. Those numbers are inaccurate and can be manipulated.


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 21, 2022)

BBBGs Avi is like the all-seeing eye of Mordor.. He will see through your bullshit


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 21, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> BBBGs Avi is like the all-seeing eye of Mordor.. He will see through your bullshit
> 
> View attachment 28758


Did anyone else notice the nipple keeps staring at you no matter where you are in the room!  👀


----------



## Send0 (Sep 22, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Fuck it.
> 
> I put effort in. Real effort.
> 
> ...


Heres the thing. If you get tired of helping someone, then you can just stop... regardless of the reason. I don't know any troll that would put in effort to update a boring log. Even if it was a troll, they would stop updating after they aren't getting any kind of response at all.

With that said, I don't like the diet either. Although he will lose weight from the calorie deficit alone, assuming all he cares about weight loss at the expense of other things. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 22, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Heres the thing. If you get tired of helping someone, then you can just stop... regardless of the reason. I don't know any troll that would put in effort to update a boring log. Even if it was a troll, they would stop updating after they aren't getting any kind of response at all.
> 
> With that said, I don't like the diet either. Although he will lose weight from the calorie deficit alone, assuming all he cares about weight loss at the expense of other things. 🤷‍♂️


Thanks brend0  I mean send0


----------



## Brendo (Sep 22, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Thanks brend0  I mean send0


send0 has man boobs like me?! i guess im not alone


----------



## Send0 (Sep 22, 2022)

Brendo said:


> send0 has man boobs like me?! i guess im not alone


No, I do not. LOL


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 22, 2022)

Brendo said:


> send0 has man boobs like me?! i guess im not alone


Oh what a lot of people don’t realize is you’re one in the same


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 22, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Heres the thing. If you get tired of helping someone, then you can just stop... regardless of the reason. I don't know any troll that would put in effort to update a boring log. Even if it was a troll, they would stop updating after they aren't getting any kind of response at all.
> 
> With that said, I don't like the diet either. Although he will lose weight from the calorie deficit alone, assuming all he cares about weight loss at the expense of other things. 🤷‍♂️


Lol. Yup. You’re right. Hahaha

I knew you’d be posting in this thread. Hahahahaha


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 22, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Lol. Yup. You’re right. Hahaha
> 
> I knew you’d be posting in this thread. Hahahahaha


It’s almost like he’s been here all along


----------



## CJ (Sep 22, 2022)

Brendo
Rendo
Sendo
🤯🤯🤯


----------



## TODAY (Sep 22, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It’s almost like he’s been here all along


Shhhhh just pretend0


----------



## Brendo (Sep 22, 2022)

Lunch was Tuna and Chicken breast . I decided to grill up some extra chicken breast and put in baggies in the fridge to bring with me when I leave the house. 

Dinner was 14oz of Salmon and 4oz of asparagus grilled. 

netting my day @ 15g carbs, 101g fat, and 248g protein.


----------



## Brendo (Sep 22, 2022)

Woke up feeling pretty good, as far as breakfast goes, is it okay to have a cup of fruit with breakfast? I.e Organic Blueberries or is the sugar going to kick me out of ketosis?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 22, 2022)

Brendo said:


> Woke up feeling pretty good, as far as breakfast goes, is it okay to have a cup of fruit with breakfast? I.e Organic Blueberries or is the sugar going to kick me out of ketosis?


This is for you to determine. And given your habit of twisting words I’ll point you in the correct direction rather than holding your hand.

Let me introduce you to the key to individual independence:

www.google.com

I find it invaluable. Any question you have can be unlocked. And if you are unsure or need to research in further detail, here is my 2nd favorite tool in the ol toolbox for personal responsibility:

www.Amazon.com


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 22, 2022)

Brendo said:


> Lunch was Tuna and Chicken breast . I decided to grill up some extra chicken breast and put in baggies in the fridge to bring with me when I leave the house.
> 
> Dinner was 14oz of Salmon and 4oz of asparagus grilled.
> 
> netting my day @ 15g carbs, 101g fat, and 248g protein.


Hoe many calories for the day? I sm not doing the math lol


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 22, 2022)

Brendo said:


> Woke up feeling pretty good, as far as breakfast goes, is it okay to have a cup of fruit with breakfast? I.e Organic Blueberries or is the sugar going to kick me out of ketosis?


Blueberries, strawberries, raspberries and blackberries will not throw you out. At least they never did me or the wife. We were solid unless we drifted above 45-50 carbs a day.


----------



## Brendo (Sep 23, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Hoe many calories for the day? I sm not doing the math lol


It ended up being 1,855 that day.


----------



## Brendo (Sep 28, 2022)

Week has been going great Sticking to the Eggs in the morning, sometimes mixing left over steak or chicken pieces in. bumped up to an hour and a half on the stairclimber everyday as compared to 40/45 mins.  Lunch I have incorporated Salmon and chicken thighs as well as broccoli  and every other day doing asparagus with dinner. Dinner still doing grass fed beef occasional new york strip. tracking my calories closesly keeping a relatively high deficiency.

Had a chance to get on a scale today went from 259.8 to 255.3 (I know some of it has to be water, etc. it was also after lunch) Feeling really good energy wise no problems getting up for moving, I feel clean staying away from the processed foods. I also had a chance to pick up the keto strips.

also found some sparkling waters at target that I've been drinking as well as perrier has been great as well.

Edit: The baggies of chicken chunks I made up have been super nice to have when I am on the go as well. Have not had any gas station trips.


----------



## Brendo (Oct 4, 2022)

Weighed again today after breakfast eggs, a cup of organic fruit and lunch tuna with some a half a cup of steamed broccoli. Idk why I didn’t weigh before I ate. I was just curious 249.6.  ( I understand there is probably a lot of water weight) Had to pick up some stuff from the ex, the first words outta her mouth were wow you look good. Grabbed my shit and bounced, peace 

I have been completely forgetting to eat, at times I have to force myself to eat. 
 Anyone have experience or thoughts on isopure zero carb protein? I was thinking about switching up the eggs in the morning with some powder and water.

I’ve been switching up stairclimber and treadmill with max incline on days. Approx 1hr 35-45mins. Started the sauna yesterday for about 20 mins (considering making this a daily routine) after about 2 hours I was home and decided to do a ice bath for 2 mins was trying to get 3 mins but I couldn’t get it. 

I feel clean, no bloatedness or crash. I am sustaining energy and I feel great. It feels like a clean energy if that makes sense? 

As of now I’m sitting at about 215-280g protein and anywhere from 60-120g of fat with my daily calories roughly 1500-1800 
At this point would it be bad to completely eliminate carbs?


----------



## eazy (Oct 4, 2022)

Brendo said:


> I feel great


good deal. glad to read it.


----------



## Brendo (Oct 4, 2022)

I was on Instagram in bed last night, for the first time in about 2 weeks I saw a recipe being made for cheesy garlic bread. It was really the first craving I had in a while but it passed. Feelings and cravings come and go


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 4, 2022)

Brendo said:


> Weighed again today after breakfast eggs, a cup of organic fruit and lunch tuna with some a half a cup of steamed broccoli. Idk why I didn’t weigh before I ate. I was just curious 249.6.  ( I understand there is probably a lot of water weight) Had to pick up some stuff from the ex, the first words outta her mouth were wow you look good. Grabbed my shit and bounced, peace
> 
> I have been completely forgetting to eat, at times I have to force myself to eat.
> Anyone have experience or thoughts on isopure zero carb protein? I was thinking about switching up the eggs in the morning with some powder and water.
> ...


That’s an awesome update. Thank you for your valued contribution. It’s good to hear your experience and how it’s working for you. 

What do YOU think about completely eliminating carbs? How much are you consuming now?


----------



## Brendo (Oct 4, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That’s an awesome update. Thank you for your valued contribution. It’s good to hear your experience and how it’s working for you.
> 
> What do YOU think about completely eliminating carbs? How much are you consuming now?


Thank you for the support BBBG, I really appreciate all of the insight and information that you have given me. I just also want to be clear, I didn’t just come here for a fat camp, my goal is still to drop the weight and then build my body up from there. Which I have no experience in and I have no shame and lack no humility in saying that. I don’t know shit, but what I think is if I eliminate them entirely would that not burn more fat and keep the process flowing or make me feel even better? As of right now I consume about 15-25g of carbs a day.

I also started in addition to the stairclimber and treadmill
10x3push ups
10x3sit ups
20x3 squads
^ 3 times a day.


Edit: I also assume, and I know this is down the road. But if I completely eliminate carbs, I know I will have to reintegrate at some point when I am building back up. But having the self-discipline as well as tracking everything I should not have issues keeping a structure


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 4, 2022)

Brendo said:


> Thank you for the support BBBG, I really appreciate all of the insight and information that you have given me. I just also want to be clear, I didn’t just come here for a fat camp, my goal is still to drop the weight and then build my body up from there. Which I have no experience in and I have no shame and lack no humility in saying that. I don’t know shit, but what I think is if I eliminate them entirely would that not burn more fat and keep the process flowing or make me feel even better? As of right now I consume about 15-25g of carbs a day.
> 
> I also started in addition to the stairclimber and treadmill
> 10x3push ups
> ...


Ok, with low levels of carbs, if you're remaining in ketosis then lowering the carbs more isn't going to have that much of a difference. In this case, a calorie is just a calorie. That small amount of carbs isn't going to trigger insulin spikes and that's really the benefit of "keto style" dieting.

If it's working, don't fuck with it, right?

It will be easy to build back once you lose the fat. It's good that you are starting that now, don't get frustrated with it though. Building muscle will be the easy/fun part.

Add more each time. Progressive overload will work even with what you are doing. I'd add pullups or assisted pullups to that as well.


----------



## Brendo (Oct 4, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ok, with low levels of carbs, if you're remaining in ketosis then lowering the carbs more isn't going to have that much of a difference. In this case, a calorie is just a calorie. That small amount of carbs isn't going to trigger insulin spikes and that's really the benefit of "keto style" dieting.
> 
> If it's working, don't fuck with it, right?
> 
> ...


Okay, thanks for the information about the carbs as well as the other info, as well as the support  it means a lot coming from you. I could implement the isopro zero carb protein and keep the veggies for lunch and dinner? I’m just getting sick of eating eggs I guess I could start drinking the eggs or get egg whites. 

Progressive overload like 
10 push-ups then shoot for 12 then shoot for 15?  On the 3x or do like 10x3 then in afternoon do 12x3 and then in evening 15x3?


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 4, 2022)

Brendo said:


> Okay, thanks for the information about the carbs as well as the other info, as well as the support  it means a lot coming from you. I could implement the isopro zero carb protein and keep the veggies for lunch and dinner? I’m just getting sick of eating eggs I guess I could start drinking the eggs or get egg whites.
> 
> Progressive overload like
> 10 push-ups then shoot for 12 then shoot for 15?  On the 3x or do like 10x3 then in afternoon do 12x3 and then in evening 15x3?


As you know my thoughts on keto, I wont comment on that. 

What I will is dont also start replacing real food with shakes and powders. If you dont learn how to actually eat while you are losing weight you wont stand chance gaining muscle.


----------



## Brendo (Oct 5, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> As you know my thoughts on keto, I wont comment on that.
> 
> What I will is dont also start replacing real food with shakes and powders. If you dont learn how to actually eat while you are losing weight you wont stand chance gaining muscle.


That’s a good way to look at it, it makes sense. I appreciate the advice


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 5, 2022)

Brendo said:


> Okay, thanks for the information about the carbs as well as the other info, as well as the support  it means a lot coming from you. I could implement the isopro zero carb protein and keep the veggies for lunch and dinner? I’m just getting sick of eating eggs I guess I could start drinking the eggs or get egg whites.
> 
> Progressive overload like
> 10 push-ups then shoot for 12 then shoot for 15?  On the 3x or do like 10x3 then in afternoon do 12x3 and then in evening 15x3?


Change the eggs to something else. 

Liquid forms of food won’t “fill” you for long either. 

And yes, you got progressive overload correct. 

This “diet” that you are running isn’t sustainable so you should be figuring out how to taper into more carbs and transitioning into a healthy long term sustainable diet. Get use to tracking your macros because you’ll need that moving forward to gain muscle. 

You should also be researching a beginners training program:

www.liftingvault.com

You don’t need anything complicated. You’ll make great progress using a program that follows linear progression.


----------



## Brendo (Oct 23, 2022)

Cleared the 1 month mark on the 14th. Went to the doctor on 21st to get my bloodwork and labs done to see where I am at with things, will have results shortly. Continuing with the eggs.. started hardboiling on some days compared to scrambled. Weighed in at the doctor on the 21st @ 240.6 for a total of 19.2 lbs since the 14th of September. Saturday I went out with a friend had 2 slices of pepperoni pizza with extra cheese had no carb craving afterwords. Right back to business today, with a 2.5 hours on stairclimber this morning. and Went back this afternoon to do an hour and 20 mins on the treadmill given I had the pizza.  Friends and family who have not seen me for a while have noticed a huge change physically. I am not craving carbs today, but I did have a cheat meal with the pizza yesterday.  Will be checking my keto levels later this evening to see how it effected me. Have improved on progressive overload.  Will not be doing a cheat meal again until another 19/20 lbs are off.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 23, 2022)

Brendo said:


> Cleared the 1 month mark on the 14th. Went to the doctor on 21st to get my bloodwork and labs done to see where I am at with things, will have results shortly. Continuing with the eggs.. started hardboiling on some days compared to scrambled. Weighed in at the doctor on the 21st @ 240.6 for a total of 19.2 lbs since the 14th of September. Saturday I went out with a friend had 2 slices of pepperoni pizza with extra cheese had no carb craving afterwords. Right back to business today, with a 2.5 hours on stairclimber this morning. and Went back this afternoon to do an hour and 20 mins on the treadmill given I had the pizza.  Friends and family who have not seen me for a while have noticed a huge change physically. I am not craving carbs today, but I did have a cheat meal with the pizza yesterday.  Will be checking my keto levels later this evening to see how it effected me. Have improved on progressive overload.  Will not be doing a cheat meal again until another 19/20 lbs are off.


One cheat meal for every 20lbs lost is reasonable. Don't be surprised if your cheat meals go from pizza, to something like a big steak and some clean sides.

The things we crave tend to change the longer we maintain a healthy diet.

Congrats on the weight loss so far.


----------



## Brendo (Oct 23, 2022)

View attachment 30997





Here is the updated photos.


----------



## Brendo (Oct 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> One cheat meal for every 20lbs lost is reasonable. Don't be surprised if your cheat meals go from pizza, to something like a big steak and some clean sides.
> 
> The things we crave tend to change the longer we maintain a healthy diet.
> 
> Congrats on the weight loss so far.


Yeah I agree. I really was thinking about a chipotle burrito but I ended up at this high-end pizza joint. Thanks.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 23, 2022)

Brendo said:


> Cleared the 1 month mark on the 14th. Went to the doctor on 21st to get my bloodwork and labs done to see where I am at with things, will have results shortly. Continuing with the eggs.. started hardboiling on some days compared to scrambled. Weighed in at the doctor on the 21st @ 240.6 for a total of 19.2 lbs since the 14th of September. Saturday I went out with a friend had 2 slices of pepperoni pizza with extra cheese had no carb craving afterwords. Right back to business today, with a 2.5 hours on stairclimber this morning. and Went back this afternoon to do an hour and 20 mins on the treadmill given I had the pizza.  Friends and family who have not seen me for a while have noticed a huge change physically. I am not craving carbs today, but I did have a cheat meal with the pizza yesterday.  Will be checking my keto levels later this evening to see how it effected me. Have improved on progressive overload.  Will not be doing a cheat meal again until another 19/20 lbs are off.


Two slices of pizza probably didn’t exceed 100 grams of carbs for the day. No harm nor foul. 

Any other adjustments beside the hard boiled eggs?


----------



## TODAY (Oct 23, 2022)

Brendo said:


> Cleared the 1 month mark on the 14th. Went to the doctor on 21st to get my bloodwork and labs done to see where I am at with things, will have results shortly. Continuing with the eggs.. started hardboiling on some days compared to scrambled. Weighed in at the doctor on the 21st @ 240.6 for a total of 19.2 lbs since the 14th of September. Saturday I went out with a friend had 2 slices of pepperoni pizza with extra cheese had no carb craving afterwords. Right back to business today, with a 2.5 hours on stairclimber this morning. and Went back this afternoon to do an hour and 20 mins on the treadmill given I had the pizza.  Friends and family who have not seen me for a while have noticed a huge change physically. I am not craving carbs today, but I did have a cheat meal with the pizza yesterday.  Will be checking my keto levels later this evening to see how it effected me. Have improved on progressive overload.  Will not be doing a cheat meal again until another 19/20 lbs are off.


I'm glad to hear that you're making progress.

That said, trying to "work off" a cheat meal is foolhardy, unsustainable, and potentially quite risky from a psychological perspective. If you've come to the conclusion that cheats help your compliance, then plan them such that they don't need to be compensated for with cardio.


----------



## Brendo (Oct 23, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Two slices of pizza probably didn’t exceed 100 grams of carbs for the day. No harm nor foul.
> 
> Any other adjustments beside the hard boiled eggs?


approximately 2-3 times a week I throw in "Fage 0%(milk fat) nonfat greek yogurt. approximately 3/4 of a of cup sometimes a cup I sometimes put flax seeds in the yogurt because I like the texture better.

Increased salmon more than I started with have acquired a taste for it.

occasional Packet(17g) of organic almond butter depending on where my fats are for the day.. essentially a treat 2 times a week or so. Occasional Sea salt macadamias once again depending on where my fat and calories are for the day. Other than that it has been mostly consistent, I have a pretty nice routine down for planning out my meals and prepping. I had a chance to get a food scale as well which has been super helpful.

Edit: sometimes chicken drummettes but I hate grilling em, hard for me to tell when they are fully cooked. I also have been adding habenero hot sauce to dip in my grass-fed patties.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 14, 2022)

Hey man, it's been a few weeks. How's the progress coming along?


----------



## Brendo (Nov 14, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Hey man, it's been a few weeks. How's the progress coming along?


still doing good sitting at 235.4 right now. I started working from home as well, which has been great for meals.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 14, 2022)

Brendo said:


> still doing good sitting at 235.4 right now.


Quite the drop in weight. Keep it up


----------



## Brendo (Nov 20, 2022)

Just a little update, Tuesday had a family get together. Ate some chicken breast and got food poisoning terribly Wednesday and Thursday. Wednesday I ate 4 saltine crackers and some Costco brand carbonated water, Thursday still sick hugging the toilet all day ate about 16 saltine crackers and had a bottle of flavor-free pedialyte. Friday got strep throat(this happens every year to me right around this time since I was 12 years old) got on antibiotics back to the diet Friday, stomach still kinda wooozy had 4 saltines on Friday due to the stomach. Saturday has been clean keto. Let my body rest Saturday and will rest today. Weighed in today at 232.7lbs


----------

